# Where to Go?



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

My wife and I (Americans) have been living in Russia for 9 years. We are very ready to leave. Unfortunately we have no plan for that and are thinking to just go to Spain for some time to figure out the next step. We love Barcelona, but if there is no real hope of finding work then we realize we can go anywhere. The northern coast of Spain is very attractive too since I am a surfer. However, we don't know where to even start when trying to on decide on a location since we are open to so many. The first question I suppose is would we be able to find a good English-speaking pediatrician for our 2-year old in most locations in Spain?

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JL321 said:


> My wife and I (Americans) have been living in Russia for 9 years. We are very ready to leave. Unfortunately we have no plan for that and are thinking to just go to Spain for some time to figure out the next step. We love Barcelona, but if there is no real hope of finding work then we realize we can go anywhere. The northern coast of Spain is very attractive too since I am a surfer. However, we don't know where to even start when trying to on decide on a location since we are open to so many. The first question I suppose is would we be able to find a good English-speaking pediatrician for our 2-year old in most locations in Spain?
> 
> Thanks


:welcome:

I totally understand why you'd want to live in Spain


unfortunately unemployment is at over 25% here atm & realistically, as US citizens, you'd need to get a company to sponsor you to move here to work

unless of course you actually don't _need _to work & can come on one of the resident visas available in that situation

have a look at the 'useful links' sticky thread near the top of the forum & you'll find links leading to articles & discussions as to which visas might be available to you - without one of these visas you can only stay in Spain for 90 days

as far as English-spaeking paediatricians - yes, in any area where English speaking expats live, you should have no problem


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Much the same as xabia has written.
It's very difficult for Americans to work in Europe. You have to fill a post that a European can't, so it would need to be smth very specialised and the company would be asked to justify giving the post to you. Add to that the current financial and employment problems of the country and...
However, if you can prove that you have a certain income you can perhaps get a non working visa.
I would disagree with xabiachica on the English speaking paediatricians though. Here it's the luck of the draw. I've been here over 20 years and I've never had an English speaking doctor.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Much the same as xabia has written.
> It's very difficult for Americans to work in Europe. You have to fill a post that a European can't, so it would need to be smth very specialised and the company would be asked to justify giving the post to you. Add to that the current financial and employment problems of the country and...
> However, if you can prove that you have a certain income you can perhaps get a non working visa.
> I would disagree with xabiachica on the English speaking paediatricians though. Here it's the luck of the draw. I've been here over 20 years and I've never had an English speaking doctor.


really? but are there loads of expats there??

our local state hospital has a lot of English speaking staff from cleaners up to consultants - and there are also free interpreters on hand 

tbh though you are less likely to find an English speaking GP


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> really? but are there loads of expats there??
> 
> our local state hospital has a lot of English speaking staff from cleaners up to consultants - and there are also free interpreters on hand
> 
> tbh though you are less likely to find an English speaking GP


Well, I don't live in Madrid city as you know, but only 30kms out in a town of 32.575 inhabitants, so there are English speakers here, but not in any significant numbers I suppose. There are more Arabic speakers here, but I've never known any translation service to be available in the town hall, health centre, schools...
I used to live in Madrid though, and had my daughter in a Madrid hospital, and my daughter has had two hospital stays and I was never offered an English language option. I know it might not be officially offered with a sign saying English spoken here and I know I do speak Spanish, but even so, no one ever mentioned translation or interpreters.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, I don't live in Madrid city as you know, but only 30kms out in a town of 32.575 inhabitants, so there are English speakers here, but not in any significant numbers I suppose. There are more Arabic speakers here, but I've never known any translation service to be available in the town hall, health centre, schools...
> I used to live in Madrid though, and had my daughter in a Madrid hospital, and my daughter has had two hospital stays and I was never offered an English language option. I know it might not be officially offered with a sign saying English spoken here and I know I do speak Spanish, but even so, no one ever mentioned translation or interpreters.


hmm - maybe I should have said _English speaking expats in significant numbers_ 

I've never been offered an interpreter either - I discovered their existence purely by accident - I was in _urgencias_ with my dad last year & there was an elderly English couple struggling so I offered to translate, since dad had dozed off anyway....

everyone was quite happy with this arrangement, but then the 'official' translator appeared & seemed quite put out

maybe they get paid per translation


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far. 

The idea is not to work so we don't need work visas. But we were thinking for just 6 months or so while we figure out where we would go and what we would do for work again. We are not independently wealthy , but we could handle some down time before the next step.

I hadn't thought too much about visas. I am pretty sure we can work this out since we are not looking to work.

I would like to study Spanish while there. I used to speak it very well, but 9 years in Russia have made it very rusty and I need to work at getting it back. That said, my wife doesn't speak any Spanish (she speaks English and Russian fluently though) and I am not comfortable with my Spanish for now when it comes to our child's healthcare. 

The next question is where to go in Spain. As I said, we love Barcelona. We've only been to Barcelona, Madrid, Grenada, Malaga, and Marbella though. The north coast is very attractive to me because of surf, but I am also interested in a place like Cadiz too. We are city people mostly so we want populated areas with at least some city life. I also figure that helps the chances of finding English-speaking doctors.

To be clear, our son is healthy, but we want to be sure he can get good healthcare in English if it is required.

Thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JL321 said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> 
> The idea is not to work so we don't need work visas. But we were thinking for just 6 months or so while we figure out where we would go and what we would do for work again. We are not independently wealthy , but we could handle some down time before the next step.
> 
> ...


hi again - you really do need to look very carefully into the visa issue - it might not be as easy as you think

this article might help Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration

since you want to study a student visa might be worth looking into



> Spanish Student Visa
> 
> Non-European applicants who want to take an academic course in Spain must obtain a study permit or student visa. Applicants who are under the Spanish student visa are allowed to have part-time work in Spain. Candidates for this visa will be assisted by the Spanish immigration lawyer in the execution and preparation of the needed requirements. The necessary documentation as well as the original papers need be submitted for grant of the visa. ................


the only other possibility would likely be the non-lucrative visa - but as you say you're not independently wealthy it could be a problem 



> Non-Lucrative Residence Permit
> 
> The non-lucrative residence permit of Spain is granted to people who want to establish their own residence in this country. However, they are not allowed to make any commercial activities in the republic of Spain. To become a Spanish resident, the candidates must gain all the rights obtainable to European residents. This type of permit is not available to everybody. To have this permit, foreign nationals must have a minimum of 75 thousand US dollars as annual income and an extra 15 thousand US dollars per year for additional candidates.


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks!
It was pretty naive of me to think we would be able to easily arrange for a 6-month stay. I've lived abroad for many years and should have known better! I will look into this further. I might have to do a student visa. 

I understand the concerns, but it would be nice if a country with such economic troubles would welcome someone who wants to do nothing but give to the economy and not take anything from it! I can prove required funds for a 6-month stay and valid health insurance.

While I'll research this more, I still need to decide what city to focus our efforts on!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JL321 said:


> Thanks!
> It was pretty naive of me to think we would be able to easily arrange for a 6-month stay. I've lived abroad for many years and should have known better! I will look into this further. I might have to do a student visa.
> 
> I understand the concerns, but it would be nice if a country with such economic troubles would welcome someone who wants to do nothing but give to the economy and not take anything from it! I can prove required funds for a 6-month stay and valid health insurance.
> ...


good luck - let us know how you get on - it would be great to hear of a US citizen who managed to get a resident visa here these days (without marrying a Spaniard or other EU citizen )


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous. The OP says he was in Grenada which is in the Caribbean or in Mississippi and one of the quotes from Xabia refers to the Republic of Spain. I realise that this is Saturday so half the brain cells are off for the weekend but...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> good luck - let us know how you get on - it would be great to hear of a US citizen who managed to get a resident visa here these days (without marrying a Spaniard or other EU citizen )


My suegra got hers without too much difficulty but then she is listed as my dependant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> This is getting ridiculous. The OP says he was in Grenada which is in the Caribbean or in Mississippi and one of the quotes from Xabia refers to the Republic of Spain. I realise that this is Saturday so half the brain cells are off for the weekend but...


only half of them 


you know darn well he means Granada 

have to admit I never noticed that article referred to Spain as a republic before, though.....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> My suegra got hers without too much difficulty but then she is listed as my dependant.


the EU family connection again.................


----------

